# How many hobbit books are there?



## esrbl (Apr 13, 2020)

How long does it take to finish reading them?


----------



## Barliman (Apr 13, 2020)

One, if you're not talking about editions or other languages it was published in.



emilsrbl said:


> How long does it take to finish reading them?


About 47 years, better start now.


----------



## Elthir (Apr 13, 2020)

Tolkien revised _The Hobbit_ (_if_ this particular book is what you mean by "hobbit books") twice, leaving three author-published versions.

And if you read the Third Edition Hobbit, how long it takes to read will depend upon how fast you read it . . . but anyway the word count is far less than _The Lord of the Rings_, which obviously has Hobbits in it too.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 13, 2020)

If one takes JRRT's own division of LoTR not into three volumes (for publishing reasons) but into six books as per his own count - seven. There was once, in Germany, a seven-book cassette to be had (but I have no idea anymore if it was the English original or a German translation). TH plus the six books as JRRT himself named them ...


----------

